# Maura is home! Please welcome



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I picked up Maura (retired racer Greyhound) wednesday. She is doing Fabulous! Hats off to her foster for sure! It poured down rain with storms and she was a perfect angel in the long trip home. She is doing very well and the introductions into the Borzoi Gang went so well I am thrilled! 
Here are some pictures with the gang. She is eating well, potties well on a flexi lead in the yard, mastered the 6 steps off the back porch, well received by the Borzoi gang. 
Here we go- Intro short video with lindsey - as you can see Lindsey ( the alpha bitch) approves even with a tail wag.)View My Video 
And some pictures 
Tessarose and Maura 








Lindsey, Benjamin, Tessa, and Maura ( Zubin was by me as I took the picture)


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

It is wonderful you adopted a greyhound. I know a few families here in Marin who have greyhounds and they love them dearly although they are a 'different' kind of dog. They can never let them off leash and when they have play dates together (with other greyhounds only) they have to use a special muzzle because their skins are so thin their canine teeth can accidently rip them. But they are all calm love bugs and deserving of good homes after living in cages all their lives. I hope yours bring you many years of joy. Kimberly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maura*

Welcome home, Maura! 
You are a beautiful greyhound girl and have found yourself the most loving Mom and pack!!
So glad you adopted a greyhound!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome home, Maura. You're a lovely addition to a lovely family. Bless your mommy and your new family.:smooch:


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

She is doing sooooo well. She is eating, goes potty on a flexi lead, and even mastered the steps! In our older home, we have raditors in front of windows and its all good. She has picked out a favorite bed and sleeps well. 
She was off lead briefly today and seemed to be checking out the fence line and pottied well off lead. Lindsey wanted her to play and run, but since Maura has only been here since wednesday night, Maura seems to have no concept of that. 
However- she totally has accepted and easily the Borzoi which is great for sure! Right now she seems more dog cued in than people but thats okay. 
Oh - and she loves peanut butter toast with honey in the morning like the rest of the gang... 
Attaching a video and its not edited so pardon the potty but it was her first time off lead in the yard as she practiced- "Okay- I go here- then walk there, then turn uh - get back and go again" game


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She looks like a really loving girl. Thank you for giving her a great home.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

As my husband put it, she is well versed in being cared for, but does not understand affection... yet... Welcome to the spoiled rotton house in Virginia baby!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Welcome home Maura!!!!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you! 
She had a much better morning today. Much more up and around, and more aware of the routines of the house as well. Even came up to me to put on the flexi lead to take her out. Thats a very big step as she came to me to go out verses just walking withe Borzoi. 
Also she has picked out one bed and did so the first evening here. Its been in the corner of the dinning room. This means that she is behind us all day. While this was good at first to let her feel safe and secure as well as letting her just observe, now its a bit of a hinderence in encouraging her passively to come out more away from that corner. 
So I moved the bed this morning, and its much better for her as now we can watch our faces better during the day verses ' our backs' in general. 

Introductions like this are common with retired racers. They are use to being handled, and people but in a different way. So in some ways its like having a puppy as far as learning things other dogs would 'take for granted'. She watches us interact with the other dogs, our dogs posture, tail wags, with relaxed body language, and this is really helping the most frankly. Her favorite place to be petted and receiving it as affection is under her bottom jaw. She really loves that! Since she is use to body massages, she doesn't seem to understand that petting her is for affection. However- under her chin she sure does!

I will add some more pictures later on today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maura*

Maura sure is at HOME!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulatons and welcome home to Maura, she's beautiful, so are your Brozois. 

Glad to hear Maura is doing so well and fitting in with her brothers and sisters.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Maura sure is at HOME!


We have found that although she is use to getting a massage to race, she doesn't seem to know that petting is affection meaning just for the heck of it. However- that being said, being stroked under her chin ( lower jaw), she receives very well, loves it actually, and also encourages her head up more ie confidence. 
She has started to cruise the house a little, although I have certain doors closed and taking it one added room at a time. Right now its more of " I go this way, and come back that way' like she is rehearsing 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulatons and welcome home to Maura, she's beautiful, so are your Brozois.
> 
> Glad to hear Maura is doing so well and fitting in with her brothers and sisters.


 I expected more of ' I have no idea what I am doing" so obviously her foster was wonderful in getting her at least to understand some things. The basics are excellent- eating, where to go to the door to go out and potty, oh- those are steps lets go up/down, and of course as expected as they are leash trained between 2 to 3 months old, She has perfect leash manners for sure!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

It's so wonderful that you rescued her. She is beautiful and also a very lucky girl.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Maura (as well as all of your babies) is a beautiful girl - thanks for rescuing her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BorzoiMom*

BorzoiMom

I love the name Maura and thanks for teaching us all how to make a greyhound feel at home-I had no idea. It sounds very encouraging that she likes to have her chin rubbed!

Do you think she will ever learn to play with her housemates?

Can't wait for a video or more pictures!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I saw a program on adopting Greyhounds and was amazed at what they didn't know about life as a pet.

I hope you can continue to update us about her journey to becoming a pet. It's sad that until now she was just a commodity, a winner or loser. I'm so happy that now she can be the 'person' she was meant to be!

I will never be in a position to rescue a Greyhound, but my heart goes out to them. I want to hug all of them and make them feel at home. Bless you!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> I saw a program on adopting Greyhounds and was amazed at what they didn't know about life as a pet.
> 
> I hope you can continue to update us about her journey to becoming a pet. It's sad that until now she was just a commodity, a winner or loser. I'm so happy that now she can be the 'person' she was meant to be!
> 
> I will never be in a position to rescue a Greyhound, but my heart goes out to them. I want to hug all of them and make them feel at home. Bless you!


 Amen to that and each day is another step. Maura found out about love seats and couchs today  She approves! 
First she was lead astray 








Then brave by herself 








Then " I like this!"


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Maura...she's taking to this pet thing really fast! 

Reminds me of a horse we got who came from a trainer's barn and never knew turn out except for a dirt paddock for about an hour. Work and dirt. He got here and was over the moon with GRASS...acres of grass. And outside ALL DAY.

Years ago I'd bought a horse who'd never been turned out. He stood next to the barn. Might venture out about 20 feet but then came right back to stand by the barn. He never got comfortable with being outside.

Bless you for help Maura and giving her a life.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Its amazing how many ( small) firsts we had today. Its like night and day compared to Wednesday.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Bless you for your big heart and your positivity. I'm so happy to see that she finally has the homes she deserves.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> Bless you for your big heart and your positivity. I'm so happy to see that she finally has the homes she deserves.


 You know- its funny - but she latches onto each new comfort she discovers. Right now I am watching her sleep on one of the love seats, resting like the best bed on Earth! Something that my other dogs 'expect' but to her- its GOLD! 
She isnt really playing yet but my stars- considering that since Wednesday she has come this far is fabulous! I was expecting much worse but the fact is- racers are not abused, its just a different life. They are use to people handling them etc 
Its just that they do not know " hey go do what you want' and the light is now flickering in awareness of "wow- if I want too- I can go there.." type thing.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How is she with the other dogs? Does she try to mimic them?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome home,gorgeous girl and thanks for adopting her!
.She has no idear how spoilt she will be but we know!.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> How is she with the other dogs? Does she try to mimic them?


Well actual 'mimic' - no I do not think so. She does however 'follow' them like going better with a pack than as a single. Obviously she is very use to being in a pack of dogs as this seems second nature to her, and so much so that I think if she were an only dog, this might be a problem for her to adjust as quickly as she has. 
She is very dog savvy at least with my dogs who are similar in nature and personality to a greyhound anyway. I watched her reactions and they were right on perfect in giving the 'accepting to ignore' type thing. ( meaning she showed she accepted the other one by properly ignoring the dog with glancing away etc). She was curious about Zubin but not intimidated by his size nor his massive coat he has. 
My dogs are all show dogs, so they are use to dogs that look different. The one that is the weakest in this area is Tessarose. She has only been here a few months and has yet to do more than one show outting prior to Mauras arrival. Tessa has not learned yet that dogs come with other apperances but will soon find out for sure other than Maura in Tessas coming shows. 


HovawartMom said:


> Welcome home,gorgeous girl and thanks for adopting her!
> .She has no idear how spoilt she will be but we know!.


Oh I know and she was amazed after eating dinner, she bolted back to a love seat like 'I have to claim it quick" where as my others are like 'oh hum- which couch to sleep off dinner"


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

I always enjoy your pictures and videos. Congratulations on the new family member.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Takasnooze said:


> I always enjoy your pictures and videos. Congratulations on the new family member.


 Aww thank you! 
She continues to do little 'firsts" every day. Step by step, and day by day is helping. This morning she went straight to the door when let out of our bedroom- walking on a misson like " Here- this way- I will lead the way" which I thought was rather cute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BorzoiMom*

BorzoiMom

So what are Maura's little firsts today?
I just loved hearing how she found her couch!!

I am sure it warms your heart and you look forward to all of her firsts!!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> BorzoiMom
> 
> So what are Maura's little firsts today?
> I just loved hearing how she found her couch!!
> ...


 LIttle first this morning was that when she woke up, she came to my side of the bed to wait to have the flexi lead put on her. After coming back in the house from potty time, she took a cruise around the house like she was practicing ' okay from here- I can go there- then there, oh and to arrive here' type thing. She is lightly trotting, but at least isn't walking like she is searching or confused how things work. 

Another first- she lead me on the flexi, even slightly pulling to get to 'her potty spot'. I thought that was a big one as it shows me that she ie starting to see the yard as 'her territory' so to speak. 

I am waiting for one big first. Maura will not drink if anyone or any dog is in the same room. I have no idea why. Right now I am accomindating as really she only drinks once a day, but then drinks alot. If I think she wants a drink, I just walk out of the room making sure none of the other dogs are in there. If she follows me out, she isn't thirsty. If she stays in the room- she is. 
Meanwhile I am adding a bit of cranberry to her food just in case, but I was told this was observed by her foster as well, so it just must be ' how she is'.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Maura is beautiful! It sounds like she is adjusting well. I'm happy for you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maura*

I just love hearing about Maura and your little firsts! 
Absolutely fascinating about the water! 
YOU are the BEST MOM for Maura!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BorzoiMom*

BorzoiMom

Checking in on Maura and her FIRSTS!!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

The toaster which previously she would glance up quickly like ' what is that noise?"- and this morning on the noise she came into the kitchen to have her little piece of peanut butter and honey toast with the others.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BorzoiMom*

BorzoiMom

Aw-wwww!!! Little Maura has now made the association between the Nice Toaster and her honey toast with peanut butter!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> BorzoiMom
> 
> Aw-wwww!!! Little Maura has now made the association between the Nice Toaster and her honey toast with peanut butter!!


 Very important morning thing to know huh?! 
Its also fun to share a love seat too as she joined Benjamin


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is a short video of Maura with buddy Lindsey. Maura is so silly- she loves Grass! Rubs her belly in it especially if its long as it is now due to all the rain and unable to mow. After now 3 weeks, she is obviously having more 'silly times' in play. ( also notice she is better about odd noises and barely even glanced as the passing ambulance. ) 
Here you go-


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love the video*

Love the video!!
Looks like they love one another!
Looks like Benjamin is taking up most of the couch!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Love the video!!
> Looks like they love one another!
> Looks like Benjamin is taking up most of the couch!!


That is until she 'rabbit kicks' him off of it.


----------

